# Did you get the meaning of this shirt as soon as you saw it???



## Milkman

I find it hilarious!!!!


----------



## Milkman

For those of you that don't get it....

If you are over...... Say 35..... I understand (unless you have a younger brother). Here is a hint:










If that doesn't help you, here is the giveaway...


----------



## jodyguercio

Yea but who used the red lasers and who used the blue?


----------



## Milkman

I don't know, but KNOWING is half the battle...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This is all waaaaaaay before my time...or else GI Joe has been of NO interest whatsoever...I'm not sure which...:lol:

Nice shirt....did you get a free bowl of soup with that one...hey...but on you it looks good.


----------



## Nick

Knowing what? :scratchin


----------



## Fontano

Milkman said:


> For those of you that don't get it....
> 
> If you are over...... Say 35..... I understand (unless you have a younger brother). Here is a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't help you, here is the giveaway...


I am 35, and seriously... I knew what it was the moment I saw it.
And will be enjoying spending $20 at the theater this evening.

My brother-in-law who 39, still has the original aircraft carrier, in it's box.
Yes the one that that is probably a good 4ft long.


----------



## Milkman

Nick said:


> Knowing what? :scratchin


Just knowing.  lol


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fontano said:


> I am 35, and seriously... I knew what it was the moment I saw it. And will be enjoying spending $20 at the theater this evening.
> 
> My brother-in-law who 39, still has the original aircraft carrier, in it's box.
> Yes the one that that is probably a good 4ft long.


Boys and their toys...:lol:


----------



## 4HiMarks

I'm afraid none of this means anything to me (I'm 51 BTW, and had one of the original GI Joe's about 40-some years ago).


----------



## billsharpe

Get it? Of course not. I still can't figure it out even with all the replies. Of course I'm 79, so I suppose that's about 40 years too old for "knowing" 

Bill


----------



## spartanstew

I could tell it was GI Joe related based on the font and such, but I have no idea what it means.


PS. In my 44 years on this Earth, I've yet to see a T-shirt that I would classify as hilarious.


----------



## puckwithahalo

spartanstew said:


> I could tell it was GI Joe related based on the font and such, but I have no idea what it means.
> 
> PS. In my 44 years on this Earth, I've yet to see a T-shirt that I would classify as hilarious.


...


----------



## puckwithahalo

There. I haven't seen a lot of funny t-shirts I loved, but I got a real kick out of this one during the election


----------



## rudeney

4HiMarks said:


> I'm afraid none of this means anything to me (I'm 51 BTW, and had one of the original GI Joe's about 40-some years ago).


Yeah, I'm late 40's and had G.I. Joe toys as a child, but there were no "lasers", just guns and Jeeps.


----------



## Draconis

Knew it as soon as I saw it. Guess that shows my age.


----------



## olla86

Milkman said:


> I find it hilarious!!!!


No, I didn't get the meaning of it! But it looks nice:lol:


----------



## dodge boy

Had no clue here..... Ohwell I'm almost 40........


----------



## davemayo

spartanstew said:


> I could tell it was GI Joe related based on the font and such, but I have no idea what it means.
> 
> PS. In my 44 years on this Earth, I've yet to see a T-shirt that I would classify as hilarious.


I saw one the other day that said "I'm ashamed of what I did for a Klondike bar." I thought that was a riot. Oh, I'm 39.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

35 must be the cutoff. I understand the "knowing" part, but the lasers?


----------



## Herdfan

I had "know" idea. Still don't.

I'm 43 and had GI Joes as a kid. In fact, he used to blow up little green army men with firecrackers.:lol:


----------



## dave29

"Knowing is half the battle"


----------



## Go Beavs

scottandregan said:


> 35 must be the cutoff. I understand the "knowing" part, but the lasers?


GI Joe's guns shot one color and Cobra's shot another. I just can't remember which.


----------



## skidadesert79

GI JOE - Red Laser
COBRA - Blue Laser

Even if a Joe picks up a COBRA gun, the color still remains red... weird...

Maybe knowing that is half the battle...

29 by the way...


----------



## migmanson

Nope, didn't ring any bells.


----------



## Phil T

57 and it didn't mean a thing.


----------

